# Search Information, Stud, born 2012, 1,48m, sabino roan



## Angel2012 (24 September 2018)

Good morning all,

I bought 2018 my Irish Girl in Germany from my Trainer. She bought her in April 2017 from a Dealer in Nettetal/ Germany. 

The Original Passport was "lost" during the Transport etc. So the Dealer create a new one in Germany. 

During a VET check we found out that she has an microship: 372141405525553. At the lhi.ie website I found out that her Original Name Toms Strawberry is and Registration Number: 5525553 is.

I contact the People from this registration Page but unfortunately they are not allowed to give some Information about the old Owner.

So here I´m and maybe someone here knows here and is able to give me some information. Below I will add some Pictures.

Thanks Dani


----------



## teacups (24 September 2018)

Sorry, I don't have any help for you, but just bumping this up for you so more people see it and maybe they can help.

Good luck and hope you get some info!


----------

